# 87' Z24 engine to tranny compatability



## TheGreatSparkalini (Jul 4, 2006)

Have a 87 d21 pickup with a melted head and damaged motor. It has a Z24 carbureted engine with an automatic transmission. 
Found a junk pathfinder of a similar year with a good 4 cylinder engine and a manual transmission. Providing that this is a Z24 carbureted engine also....would it be compatible to mount the pathfinder engine to the automatic transmission in the 87 pickup? Any complications that I should anticipate. 

Thanks for your response.


----------



## coolbreeze (Aug 18, 2006)

how much did you pay for the pathfinder just wanted to know i just got a new rebuilt z 24 for my 87 truck i ordered it from west la engines came with full gasket set new oil pump and a 3 year unlimited mile warranty for like 900.00 shiped


----------



## coolbreeze (Aug 18, 2006)

please help


----------



## Marcus (Mar 28, 2004)

First of all, unless you've changed your original Z24i to an earlier Z24, your truck is fuel injected and not carbed.The Pathfinder is fuel injected if it's the original motor. I would think that the transmission should hook up without to much complication. But that's just an educated guess.


----------



## TheGreatSparkalini (Jul 4, 2006)

coolbreeze said:


> how much did you pay for the pathfinder just wanted to know i just got a new rebuilt z 24 for my 87 truck i ordered it from west la engines came with full gasket set new oil pump and a 3 year unlimited mile warranty for like 900.00 shiped


200 for the whole pathfinder with no warrentee.
I ended up not buying the pathfinder and "parting out" and Junking the pickup because of time restraints. 

Thanks


----------



## stinky (Apr 30, 2004)

Where are you at? And is the Pathfinder still available?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

It might be in the truck/SUV forum?


----------



## TheGreatSparkalini (Jul 4, 2006)

stinky said:


> Where are you at? And is the Pathfinder still available?



Lost the contact name / #.

From Maine area. Contact got a hold of me from a Weekly "Swap it or sell it" Guide. They have a web site if you are interested. Uncle Henry's


----------

